# DOCS PENDING APPROVAL FOR DAYS! ANYONE ELSE???



## ashleyann59 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello everyone! I’ve been driving Uber for 3 years now and anytime I’ve ever uploaded any type of document, it’s taken maybe 2 hours. My license was expiring this month, so I called Uber and asked if I could renew my license online and upload the print out from DMV until they mailed me my license. They said that was fine and people do it all the time. So I do this Wednesday early afternoon. Saturday my license expired, so I figured three days was more than enough time to get it approved. I just assumed it was approved, but then Friday I was working when at midnight (technically Saturday now) I got an alert that my license has expired and my account is temporarily frozen. I called Uber and told them I uploaded the document on Wednesday and I did not understand why it didn’t work. He told me to upload the document again and that it should be good by the morning. I wake up Saturday morning - STILL PENDING. I called Uber 3 times and they gave me the same generic answer every single time. Now it’s Sunday evening, and still pending. I live at the beach so it’s really only busy weekends. I have my car payment due in a few days, car insurance due tomorrow, and 3 credit cards due this week. I quit my regular job a few weeks ago to work Uber full time and work on starting my small business in real estate investing.

Has anyone had this problem??? This weekend or in the past? What’s the longest this could take? I’m really starting to freak out now. Is there anything I could possibly do to speed this up? Any suggestions??

This is what I get for quitting my stable job to try and be an entrepreneur, huh?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I was going to start driving part time again, but I am in a new vehicle and don't yet have my license plates and registration. It's been about 5 months. Fortunately, I have a full time job and am not using Uber full time. Personally, what I would do is call them continuously. Call them, ask them to review the documents, then ask them to give you an ETA. If they don't reinstate you, then call again. Rinse, repeat. Remember that this is your livelihood now, and push the issue.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What I found when I had to recently renew my insurance information was basically if they don't approve it within about four hours, just upload it again. And keep repeating until they finally approve it. I know it is a joke that a company claiming to be able to develop self driving vehicles cannot even implement a simple queue system properly but it is what it is. It seems things often get lost in that queue. I waited for days like you and also spoke to the braindead "support" who would basically just parrot pleasantries at me and tell me to wait longer. After resubmitting the insurance info it was approved within two hours.



ashleyann59 said:


> I quit my regular job a few weeks ago to work Uber full time and work on starting my small business in real estate investing.


Honestly I must point out that this was probably a big mistake as you probably see now? You can't trust Uber. You can be deactivated at any time, for any reason. They treat us drivers like crap. They see us as replaceable garbage. At the very least sign up for Lyft too or something like Doordash so you have a backup available.



TXUbering said:


> I was going to start driving part time again, but I am in a new vehicle and don't yet have my license plates and registration. It's been about 5 months. Fortunately, I have a full time job and am not using Uber full time. Personally, what I would do is call them continuously. Call them, ask them to review the documents, then ask them to give you an ETA. If they don't reinstate you, then call again. Rinse, repeat. Remember that this is your livelihood now, and push the issue.


In my experience most of the phone support people are useless. All they can do is read from a script and tell you various pleasantries. When I called in about my insurance documents I kept telling them that I uploaded them four days ago.....and they kept repeating that usually they get approved within two hours. I would then repeat "well I uploaded them four days ago" and would then ask how much longer it was going to take. They would then basically just repeat themselves. It might be possible that you could eventually get someone decent but I wouldn't count on it!


----------



## ashleyann59 (Apr 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> What I found when I had to recently renew my insurance information was basically if they don't approve it within about four hours, just upload it again. And keep repeating until they finally approve it. I know it is a joke that a company claiming to be able to develop self driving vehicles cannot even implement a simple queue system properly but it is what it is. It seems things often get lost in that queue. I waited for days like you and also spoke to the braindead "support" who would basically just parrot pleasantries at me and tell me to wait longer. After resubmitting the insurance info it was approved within two hours.
> 
> Honestly I must point out that this was probably a big mistake as you probably see now? You can't trust Uber. You can be deactivated at any time, for any reason. They treat us drivers like crap. They see us as replaceable garbage. At the very least sign up for Lyft too or something like Doordash so you have a backup available.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that maybe it is taking so long because it's my expired license with my temporary license print out from DMV and it has to be looked at by an actual person instead of automated? They told me to do it like that so I know it's correct, but maybe they can automatically check normal licenses but need a real person to check the interim license. I went to DMV and they said I can't get a copy of my new license and I have to wait a month for it to be in the system or a few weeks for it to come in the mail.

How long was yours pending before you reuploaded it? I'm nervous to upload it because what if it has to be looked at by a special person and there's a list and by reuploading it, I'm bumping myself to the bottom of the list. That's my only reservation. This is nuts!

And I've been doing it for 3 years with no problems like this!!! Of course 3 weeks after I leave my job this happens lol


----------



## ashleyann59 (Apr 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> What I found when I had to recently renew my insurance information was basically if they don't approve it within about four hours, just upload it again. And keep repeating until they finally approve it. I know it is a joke that a company claiming to be able to develop self driving vehicles cannot even implement a simple queue system properly but it is what it is. It seems things often get lost in that queue. I waited for days like you and also spoke to the braindead "support" who would basically just parrot pleasantries at me and tell me to wait longer. After resubmitting the insurance info it was approved within two hours.
> 
> Honestly I must point out that this was probably a big mistake as you probably see now? You can't trust Uber. You can be deactivated at any time, for any reason. They treat us drivers like crap. They see us as replaceable garbage. At the very least sign up for Lyft too or something like Doordash so you have a backup available.
> 
> ...


And did someone say that about uploading it again after 4 hours?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> In my experience most of the phone support people are useless. All they can do is read from a script and tell you various pleasantries. When I called in about my insurance documents I kept telling them that I uploaded them four days ago.....and they kept repeating that usually they get approved within two hours. I would then repeat "well I uploaded them four days ago" and would then ask how much longer it was going to take. They would then basically just repeat themselves. It might be possible that you could eventually get someone decent but I wouldn't count on it!


Mine as well, but I'd bother the shit out of them, and after speaking with the first couple, I'd tell the next few, "I was told this by the last phone rep, and gave him/her a bad survey review because of it". These script monkeys may at least believe that the survey is real, and in all honesty, the survey scores may hold weight in the part of the country that these guys operate out of.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

ashleyann59 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been driving Uber for 3 years now and anytime I've ever uploaded any type of document, it's taken maybe 2 hours. My license was expiring this month, so I called Uber and asked if I could renew my license online and upload the print out from DMV until they mailed me my license. They said that was fine and people do it all the time. So I do this Wednesday early afternoon. Saturday my license expired, so I figured three days was more than enough time to get it approved. I just assumed it was approved, but then Friday I was working when at midnight (technically Saturday now) I got an alert that my license has expired and my account is temporarily frozen. I called Uber and told them I uploaded the document on Wednesday and I did not understand why it didn't work. He told me to upload the document again and that it should be good by the morning. I wake up Saturday morning - STILL PENDING. I called Uber 3 times and they gave me the same generic answer every single time. Now it's Sunday evening, and still pending. I live at the beach so it's really only busy weekends. I have my car payment due in a few days, car insurance due tomorrow, and 3 credit cards due this week. I quit my regular job a few weeks ago to work Uber full time and work on starting my small business in real estate investing.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem??? This weekend or in the past? What's the longest this could take? I'm really starting to freak out now. Is there anything I could possibly do to speed this up? Any suggestions??
> 
> This is what I get for quitting my stable job to try and be an entrepreneur, huh?


With a paper license it doesn't come out clear enough... I had to upload my DL 10x because of the watermarks kept showing up on my license or it "wasn't clear enough" it took about a week to finally let me work


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ashleyann59 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been driving Uber for 3 years now and anytime I've ever uploaded any type of document, it's taken maybe 2 hours. My license was expiring this month, so I called Uber and asked if I could renew my license online and upload the print out from DMV until they mailed me my license. They said that was fine and people do it all the time. So I do this Wednesday early afternoon. Saturday my license expired, so I figured three days was more than enough time to get it approved. I just assumed it was approved, but then Friday I was working when at midnight (technically Saturday now) I got an alert that my license has expired and my account is temporarily frozen. I called Uber and told them I uploaded the document on Wednesday and I did not understand why it didn't work. He told me to upload the document again and that it should be good by the morning. I wake up Saturday morning - STILL PENDING. I called Uber 3 times and they gave me the same generic answer every single time. Now it's Sunday evening, and still pending. I live at the beach so it's really only busy weekends. I have my car payment due in a few days, car insurance due tomorrow, and 3 credit cards due this week. I quit my regular job a few weeks ago to work Uber full time and work on starting my small business in real estate investing.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem??? This weekend or in the past? What's the longest this could take? I'm really starting to freak out now. Is there anything I could possibly do to speed this up? Any suggestions??
> 
> This is what I get for quitting my stable job to try and be an entrepreneur, huh?


Why would you quit a stable job to be an "entrepreneur" in a field where you have little-to-no control over your prices, rules, your ability to work, and no way to "grow" your business?

I mean, if you needed flexibility, I understand that, but that's not what you said.


----------



## ashleyann59 (Apr 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Why would you quit a stable job to be an "entrepreneur" in a field where you have little-to-no control over your prices, rules, your ability to work, and no way to "grow" your business?
> 
> I mean, if you needed flexibility, I understand that, but that's not what you said.


Well for one, I wasn't making enough money at my job. And two, I've done Uber for 3 years - through my last 2.5 years of college and my few months at my FT job - and I've never been kicked off. I also live at the beach and in the summer, I make $40-100 an hour which beats my old job. I am also working on a few real estate deals and needed cash to pay my regular bills. I feel like the status of my business is not really relevant in regards to why my document is still pending.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ashleyann59 said:


> Well for one, I wasn't making enough money at my job. And two, I've done Uber for 3 years - through my last 2.5 years of college and my few months at my FT job - and I've never been kicked off. I also live at the beach and in the summer, I make $40-100 an hour which beats my old job. I am also working on a few real estate deals and needed cash to pay my regular bills. I feel like the status of my business is not really relevant in regards to why my document is still pending.


It's not. I was just curious, is all. :cools:


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Why would you quit a stable job to be an "entrepreneur" in a field where you have little-to-no control over your prices, rules, your ability to work, and no way to "grow" your business?
> 
> I mean, if you needed flexibility, I understand that, but that's not what you said.


I think "quit" is code for terminated with extreme prejudice


----------



## ashleyann59 (Apr 16, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> I think "quit" is code for terminated with extreme prejudice


No I quit. I graduated college in December and needed a job while I finished real estate school and until I could do Uber in the summer when it's really busy by me. I live at the Jersey Shore and I've done it the past few summers so I knew this would be my only chance to have flexibility to work during the day with my real estate investor but work at night to have consistent paychecks to cover my bills. I don't know why this is so hard for people to believe/grasp and why it's even a topic. I was simply asking if anyone's had this where their document was pending approval for a few days because in my 3 years, I have not experienced this. Very bored people I guess


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve only had to upload insurance updates. The update was immediately approved.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ashleyann59 said:


> No I quit. I graduated college in December and needed a job while I finished real estate school and until I could do Uber in the summer when it's really busy by me. I live at the Jersey Shore and I've done it the past few summers so I knew this would be my only chance to have flexibility to work during the day with my real estate investor but work at night to have consistent paychecks to cover my bills. I don't know why this is so hard for people to believe/grasp and why it's even a topic. I was simply asking if anyone's had this where their document was pending approval for a few days because in my 3 years, I have not experienced this. Very bored people I guess


It happens sometimes. The delay, I mean. The cynicism in the forum, too, though.

If you want to speed the process up, your only choice is to go to a GLH. This isn't something Rohit even has access to. All he can do on this issue is to read the script they've provided.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I just renewed my documentation after one year with Uber, and it took exactly until the EXPIRY DATE for the forms to get approved.

I put it on budget cutbacks due to the IPO.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

ashleyann59 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been driving Uber for 3 years now and anytime I've ever uploaded any type of document, it's taken maybe 2 hours. My license was expiring this month, so I called Uber and asked if I could renew my license online and upload the print out from DMV until they mailed me my license. They said that was fine and people do it all the time. So I do this Wednesday early afternoon. Saturday my license expired, so I figured three days was more than enough time to get it approved. I just assumed it was approved, but then Friday I was working when at midnight (technically Saturday now) I got an alert that my license has expired and my account is temporarily frozen. I called Uber and told them I uploaded the document on Wednesday and I did not understand why it didn't work. He told me to upload the document again and that it should be good by the morning. I wake up Saturday morning - STILL PENDING. I called Uber 3 times and they gave me the same generic answer every single time. Now it's Sunday evening, and still pending. I live at the beach so it's really only busy weekends. I have my car payment due in a few days, car insurance due tomorrow, and 3 credit cards due this week. I quit my regular job a few weeks ago to work Uber full time and work on starting my small business in real estate investing.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem??? This weekend or in the past? What's the longest this could take? I'm really starting to freak out now. Is there anything I could possibly do to speed this up? Any suggestions??
> 
> This is what I get for quitting my stable job to try and be an entrepreneur, huh?


I went through this exact problem with a temporary license when mine expired. I kept getting asked to retake the picture, try scanning it, take a picture of my old license WITH my temporary one, etc etc. it never got approved and nobody in support could give me an answer why. My permanent license got mailed to me 10 days later, I took a picture of it and was reactivated in 4 minutes. This company sucks on so many levels.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ashleyann59 said:


> And did someone say that about uploading it again after 4 hours?


Well the CSR claimed that two hours was their target so four hours is double that. That was for just normal documents with no special circumstances though. Like I said in my experience sometimes things just get lost in the queue for days and resubmitting helped me.


----------

